# Vynil corner in non-classicaal special trend on rare oddities



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Im listening to a compilation called abstract 5 featuring Coloured box, Swans ,Cynditalk and ect 
and Jazz Butcher, i like Nyam Nyam -this is the place(what a sad song).

Good old compilation from u.k


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Im listening to old favorite *Band of Susans* debut Hope against hope, hell yeah, Viv Akauldren too, the golden year of 80'' nyc noise-rocker scene

:tiphat:


----------

